
A Multimillion-Dollar Startup Tried to Cover Up Its CEO’s Sexual Misconduct - radmuzom
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/daveyalba/datacamp-sexual-harassment-metoo-tech-startup
======
chrismeller
> It is further evidence that for many companies, the perception of
> accountability is more important than accountability itself, and it suggests
> that perhaps Silicon Valley’s #MeToo moment wasn’t one of momentous cultural
> change, but of the crisis PR infrastructure on which it’s built working as
> it always has.

Isn’t that pretty much the point, though? I’m not passing judgement or
anything on any party, but it’s all about _perception_ , and that’s a problem.

I don’t know how to fix this as far as the modern justice system goes, but
clearly _perception_ is not right from either side of the argument.

